# Used ONR for 1st time on my Black Type R!



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

Having read all the rave reviews. I risked this product on the notoriously soft paint of my Civic Type R in black!

Got to say car came out nice and clean and with a hell of a lot less effort then the normal washing method.

Although the paint was already swirled due to the soft nature of the paint, I didnt really notice any additional swirling. So a definite thums up for the product.:thumb:

The only problem that I am getting is that even though I washed each pannel maybe three times over, upon drying there was still a little light mist of brown dirt being left on my drying towel even though i was drying well within the confines of the washed area. Not sure why this was happening, anyone have any suggestions?

Also is two capfuls from the 32 OZ bottle sufficient in 7.5 litres of cold water?

thanks
Zak


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Two capfuls of ONR is fine in 7.5L of cold water.

With regards to the small amount of dirt on the drying towel, this happened to me the first time I used it and I realised that I was not holding enough ONR solution in my sponge as I was squeezing it too hard, the next few times it was ok.

Another thing to try is that you could make up some pre-soak ONR solution (I used QD strength) to quickly spray the panel before washing it with the ONR wash solution. I also tried this and my drying towel came out nice and clean after drying.

Some people also apply an extra pass with your sponge/wash media after it has been rinsed in the rinse bucket just to make sure.

HTH


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Slick 77 said:


> Another thing to try is that you could make up some pre-soak ONR solution (I used QD strength) to quickly spray the panel before washing it with the ONR wash solution. I also tried this and my drying towel came out nice and clean after drying.


That's part of the "secret" - you do need to allow time for the product to do 
its work and penetrate the dirt, before you start wiping...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

as what steve said tbh


----------



## fz158 (Jul 20, 2007)

QD strength. How many capfuls or ounzes in how many litres of water?


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

fz158 said:


> QD strength. How many capfuls or ounzes in how many litres of water?


I went for 6oz to a US gallon of water (3.78 Litres) as I bought a gallon of ONR

you will need to adjust this depending on the size of your sprayer

but some people make it weaker for a pre-rinse like 1 cap of ONR to 1 litre of water, so it depends on what works for you


----------

